# Unusual screen size (DELL notebook)



## nanotek (Feb 7, 2014)

What is going on here?

https://cloud.bsdbox.co/public.php?serv ... 1482a6a45b

The console doesn't fill the screen.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Unusual screen size*

It's a monitor setting that does this.

Oh, I see it's a laptop. Look in the BIOS there's bound to be a setting to _expand_ any low resolution to full screen.


----------



## nanotek (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Unusual screen size*

The settings are default; it's a brand new 10.0-RELEASE installation. Which setting and how to correct it?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Unusual screen size*

It's nothing on FreeBSD that does this. It's the laptop BIOS.


----------



## nanotek (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Unusual screen size*

Oh. Thanks, @SirDice. I'll have a look


----------

